# new cars on forza 3 next week.



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.trueachievements.com/n2463/forza-3-car-pack-dlc-coming-soon.htm

:thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

> * 1987 ford sierra rs500 cosworth


yes!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

thought that might peak the most interest.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Merc 190E!  Go with my E30 M3 lovely!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I may have to wipe the dust of it and start playing again!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just had to get back on this game seeing as the RS500 is now out.

First thing i did when i got home was download the car pack and go out for a quick test drive :driver:




























:thumb:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Old school touring car racing anyone?? Does this still happen most sunday's, i havnt been on for a while?


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

How much do these car packs cost in real money?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Going on Forza now, COSSIE, COSSIE!


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

can't afford it anyway , used all my money on my datsun and put a skyline engine in it.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Victor said:


> can't afford it anyway , used all my money on my datsun and put a skyline engine in it.


Same here I've got a 600bhp 4x4 new shape fiesta :driver: needless to say it suprises a few.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Downloaded, bought, played with. The boost sounds incredible through surround sound!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Built an RS500 into a 501bhp monster running the standard whale tail and the handling is interesting as it likes to go sideways at 140+mph.


----------



## Frenchy0204 (Jul 22, 2009)

For free on my Storefront. Search for cossieburn.

Enjoy!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

that's class!


----------



## Frenchy0204 (Jul 22, 2009)

Why thank you Deano! Comments like that make all the hard work worth it.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Am i the only one crazy enough to tune the Merc 190E to the max and end up with a 1000bhp rocket ship ? 250mph here i come lol


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

John74 said:


> Am i the only one crazy enough to tune the Merc 190E to the max and end up with a 1000bhp rocket ship ? 250mph here i come lol


Havnt bought it yet but woo 

I built one of those crappy Chevrolet small cars with 900+ bhp and it is stupid, get up to about 180 on LeMans and it just spins lol Plus noone will buy it on Auction!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Frenchy0204 said:


> For free on my Storefront. Search for cossieburn.
> 
> Enjoy!


I want to marry you!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Im really enjoying the RS500 right now after not playing this game for a while.

My D class classic touring car









and my 800bhp 4WD thunder saloon which is fun trying to get it stopped intime for the corners


----------



## Frenchy0204 (Jul 22, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> I want to marry you!


Thanks, but downloading the Paint and Rating it will do me fine thanks!

:lol::lol:


----------

